# Women and kids deprived of hunting



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Hi all. I am kinda bugged about a little issue in the town I live in and thought I'd share this with you and see what your opion is.
Hymm where to start. Well the Friday before bear season started there was a sportsman banquet in town. All the sportsmen were invited but the sportswomen were excluded. If we wanted to attend we would have to cook and wait on these guys. That to put it lightly really burned my bonnet needless to say. None of the other towns around here run a deal like that. I prob. wouldn't care if I wasn't such a die hard hunter and fisherman. 


Issue 2: A women can hunt and fish but she can not tell her tales because thats not her place. She is to sit quietly and listen to the guys tell the tales. Oh yah and she has to wait till the hubby can get his butt off the bar stool to help her in any respect with her hunt ( not me of course cuz I do it myself, lol.). Many women and kids have gone with unfilled tags cuz they waited for hubby to teach them the basics so they could go have some fun and enjoy the outdoors.

Well after this bear season started and dealing with the narrow mindedness of these guys I decided to put a Marenisco huntress club together. My goals are to get women and children more involved in the outdoors; to share experience and knowledge with those who desire it; put together activities such as improving the rifle range, teaching kids about hunting and fishing, and activities for the kids; etc.
I also plan to seek out some sponsers for this club. There are several women in this town who worked very hard to get our new rifle range and improve many of the outdoor things we have here but get little or no credit for their efforts. I hope to bring this small town out of the stone age. 

Well lets hear what you think trust me no one can say anything I haven't heard in this town before. Take care all, Born


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Go get'm Born !
Let'm sleep with the beagles if ya have to.
Good luck on the war front too.


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

hey born, if you need any donations, just post it. I think it is really important for women to become involved in our great outdoors. Give us an address and I'll send the small amount I can give right now once your club gets started. hey, maybe we could donate equipment as well, depending on how the club works.


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Well as I think it through more and more I will have it open to anyone who wants to join. I'll fight back but not on their level. I was thinking that I'll need a name for the club that is not sexist so Marenisco Huntress is out. So I need to brain storm on a more open name. I also got some great suggestions for some bigger groups to contact for a sponsership or backing. So if any of you have suggestions please let me know. 
I prob will be even more of an an outsider here now cuz I am really thinking of contacting a lawyer on this subject. This truely is a case of discrimination. I generally don't get this mad but I've dealt with this BS for too many years in this town. We all have to stand together as hunters to fight for our right to hunt. To seperate females from the males is wrong. All of our voices count when it comes to our hunting rights. So hopefully I can ban together the people who want to stand as a united group. I have a feeling it will be a up hill battle here. Thanks guys for your support, Born.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

What a CROCK! Woman are more than welcome as hunting partners to me! I have a cabin in Gwinn in the U.P. and you can bet when I am up there I am gonna speak up about this atitude on women hunting...even though they will just say am I a "Troll" and an "AppleKnocker", LOL! I am a Yooper at heart and one day I will call the U.P. "Home", I can promise you that!


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Born,

I think what you are going is great!!!!!!! I can't imagine my husband not wanting me to fish or hunt. He likes to have me tell my stories to all his friends. He is very proud of me and my accomplishments and brags all the time. Most of his friends wish they had a women who enjoyed the outdoors as much as they do!! Those men in your area really SUCK. Maybe they are just AFRAID of the women showing them up Good luck with your battle. Please keep us posted on how it's going and if you need any help. Maybe you could post the address and we all could write to them to let them know what we think of there attitudes!!!!!!!!!!!

QueenSalmon 


PS: I'm glad your not lowering your self to their level with your Idea!!! This makes you a better person all around


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Thanks to all for your support. I knew the whole state couldn't share this backwards way of thinking. I think your exactly right that these guys are intimidated by women hunters and that they may get showed up. I wish people wouldn't think in such a manner. Sure it's nice to get the trophy yourself but you can also be just as happy for your fellow hunter. I'll see how things go I may have to look for a few letters for support,lol. I just love you guys and girls your all great people. Take care Born


----------

